# betta compatibility



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i was wondering what fish bettas could live with. i was thinking of getting some from segrest farms.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Depends on the tank size & how its decorated. Typically fish that are not long finned or brightly colored do OK but a lot of it depends on everyones temperament including the Betta. Some fish will nip at a Betta, typically bottom feeders do well with Bettas.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks. i want it to be in a tank from 20 gal to 75 gal. im probably going to make a custom tank.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It also depends on water type - hardness and pH.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

well im gonna keep it in the "betta zone". its gonna be tap water.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Is it hard or soft, though? Tap water can be either depending on where you live.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

hard


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Livebearers are going to be some of the best tankmates for you, then.  Look at platys and Endlers. If it is moderately hard, not extreme, the more common cories, such as aenaus or peppered, may also be an option.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i will put those in. but i wanted to know about any natives from Thailand? i want it to be as natural as possible.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i already know a few.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Most Thailand natives need soft acidic water, so may not be best for your tank.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

is there any way you can get/treat water so it can be soft and acidic?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, by adding peat moss, but it is better to get fish that suit your water rather than constantly battling to make your water suit your fish.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

my tap water has calcium in it. that means it is hard water right?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably (?). I'd test it to be sure.  If you have a high pH you usually have hard water, but it's not a guarantee by any means.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

how much do they cost and what kind?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

How much do what cost?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

the test kits.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

The API master test kit (the one recommended by most members) can be as little as $10 online. I can't quote you for in-store, though.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

In Canada the test kits in store are upwards of $30.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Same here - buying online is much cheaper.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

What website do you recommend for buying fish supplies?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, the site I use is Australian, so I can't really help there.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

just got new frogs.


----------

